# Rusty Plow



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

I swore I would never be "that guy" driving down the street with a freaking hole in the plow blade...but apparently I am at the moment...fortunately its not plow season and I have the opportunity to repair this before it eats the whole thing. Anyone care to offer recommendations? I have limited funds so this is a DIY. I have some POR-15 so I figured I'd scrub the whole thing, get all the loose crap off it, cut/grind the rust off as best I can and POR-15 the hell out of it before I apply a couple coats of yellow paint.

Question is, what do I do with the hole? I'm assuming I'll need to weld in a patch, what do I need for steel though? Whats the best way to do this well? I can access some good shop equipment including a welder, but my experience with that sort of equipment is nil.

I've included some photos from the front and rear. Its pretty bad, but this is what happens when you simply do not have any access to indoor storage. This is the only rust through anywhere on this plow, but its bleeding through the powdercoat all ov er the place so its going to need a good, hard stripping and painting this year,

Thanks!


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*rust*

cut out the rusty patch till you get to good thickness and grind or sand blast the spot to be welded .get some 10 or 12 gauge steel plate and form the patch to fit the curve and lap weld it in with a mig wire wheel the rest and use the por 15 to treat it and then some rustoleum and slobber it on good .


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't know what to tell you about the hole, but I also would use rustoleum. We scrapped and ground down a western plow a few years ago and put primer and 2 coats of rustoleum on and never really had any more rust. In fact I took that plow to my sandblaster to repair some welds and a new coat of paint a few weeks ago and he called a few days later asking what the he!! we painted it with because he was having a hard time blasting it off. 


Good luck and post some pics along the way.

Bossman


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Yep that's a Fisher plow!


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Bossman 92;1042353 said:


> I don't know what to tell you about the hole, but I also would use rustoleum.


Most of the yellow IS rustoleum, 2 coats. I'm calling incomplete prep work on it though...paid a "dude" short money to do the work for me...got my $50 worth I suppose.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

A quick fix is to just patch the hole and paint the bare metal over... But it's just a matter of time with the rest of the blade. If you want that blade to last, you need to do a total strip, blast and refinish. And pray when you strip and blast the rest of the yellow that the moldboard is salvageable.. If you have that at the top of the blade, I can only imagine what the bottom looks like..


----------

